# Watch out LEAP, here comes my blood!



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

Had it drawn today, and will be there tomorrow morning. Bla ha ha ha!!!And don't spill it... if you only knew the effort it took to get those 60 cc's drawn. Let's just say I raised a few eyebrows when I would ask medical specialists to make me bleed.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I know you are getting excited...I was so scared the postal system would loose mine...







Good for you going the extra mile to help your IBS


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"Watch out MIke here comes my blood!"uh oh...you put it IN the tubes right?







MNL


----------



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes. It was put in the tubes. It was a fun time.Now, I'm suppose to wait 7-10 working days for my results. How am I going to receive them? FedEx? When will my MRT test results be in? Is there anybody in the lab I could slip a 20 so I can at least know some of my "greens, yellows, and reds" before next week? Until then, it's oatmeal, turkey, and spelt pasta only for me.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi ColtI believe they will send them back to your primary care physician and they will go over them with you...That's how is was for me anyway..I was very anxious to get mine back...Sit tight and hold on


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

COLT45:I do not have your file, so I cnnot say which way it will be, but if you are in the HOMECARE Program that means you will be under the care of a Homecare RD. In which case you will get a complete program package with variosu things in it which incoude your test results and the phased dietary plan constructed for you personally...along with teaching materials etc. The RD will contact you when she has reviewed everything and is prepared to "launch you" into your protocol.On the other hand if the orders came from your personal physicien, whichever physician ORDERED the MRT assay will receive BOTH your copy of everything AND his/hers and then the physician or their designated dietician will give you your results and your dietary plans.Thoe are the two ways it will go depending upon which way you have come to be tested.There is much to do to prepare, beyond simply pumping the blood through the machine 150 times and seeing what comes out







So it takes time for the whole process to be completed, pacjeged, delivered to the caregiver, and then for the dacegiver to study the plans for you so they can implement them.BUT at least you know which way it will be. If you have any questions beyond that feel free to call the toll free line 888-NOW LEAP and ask for Mr. DeMitchell. He coordinates everything between the lab and the caregivers and can answer any other procedural questions but NOT questions about your results. That can only be reviewed with you either by the ordering physician or in the case of HC the physician who rodered it authorizes the RD to review everything with you.Good luck!







MNL


----------



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

Mike, I am in the Homecare program. This week, there has been a resurgence of my symptoms, even though I have been eating only the foods that I thought were safe for the past 3 days. Last week, I was feeling pretty decent, so I ate anything I wanted. Sunday, I said "enough, I'm starting to feel the stomach cramps and intestinal spasms all day long so I'm going back to a strictly turkey, oatmeal, and spelt diet until I feel good again and get my LEAP results. Problem is, I still feel terrible after 3 days of eating these foods I tested to be safe by an elimination diet last month. Can food intolerance last more than 3 days if I'm still reacting to something I ate Friday or Saturday? I don't believe it is possible to be intolerant to something like oatmeal now, which used to make me feel much better.


----------



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

Ok. My results are in:Reds- Wheat and Corn







Yellows- Almonds,American Cheese, Chicken, Crab, Cumin (No more Indian food







), Grape, Grapefruit, Green Pepper, Peach, Pinto Bean, Plum, Pumpkin, Sodium Sulfite, Sorbic Acid, Soybean, String Bean, and Tea







Since I make soy protein isolate for a living, maybe I now have a legitimate excuse to not have to go to work.







And before this job, I used to make food flavor chemicals and were exposed to them a lot through skin and respiration. Now I see why I may be reactive to peaches, grapes, American cheese, and almond. I'm sure I had these foods principle flavor chemicals at elevated levels in my blood for a few years. My blood probably tasted darn good in those days!







I'm happy now that I have some "real" evidence that shows my IBS is not all in my head. Can't wait to start the program!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BigGun: _________________________________"Last week, I was feeling pretty decent, so I ate anything I wanted. " ________________________________OOOPS!!! Now that's the extreme "Russian Roulette Protocol"...you put rounds in ALL the cylinders!







[spin click BOOM] ________________________________"Since I make soy protein isolate for a living, maybe I now have a legitimate excuse to not have to go to work. " ________________________________







Don't ask ME for the "excuse letter". Unfortunatley you have to eat the soy (probably)to get the effect...I don't think you will absorb enough through the skin or the lungs to provoke symptoms on its own...sorry...







...but if that is combined with igestion it is just throwing fuel on the fire. ______________________________"I used to make food flavor chemicals and were exposed to them a lot through skin and respiration. " ________________________________Now this is possibly something which could be Additive to the effect of the chemicals you were ingesting. ??? Something to think about like these guys do: __________________________________Toxicol Ind Health 1999 Apr-Jun;15(3-4):284-94	Are we on the threshold of a new theory of disease? Toxicant-induced loss of tolerance and its relationship to addiction and abdiction. Miller CS Department of Family Practice, University of Texas Health Science Center at San Antonio 78284-7794, USA. millercs###uthscsa.edu'Toxicant-induced loss of tolerance' (or TILT) describes a two-step disease process in which (1)	certain chemical exposures, e.g., indoor air contaminants, chemical spills, or pesticide applications, cause certain susceptible persons to lose their prior natural tolerance for common chemicals, foods, and drugs (initiation); (2) subsequently, previously tolerated exposures trigger symptoms. Responses may manifest as addictive or abdictive (avoidant) behaviors. In some affected individuals, overlapping responses to common chemical, food, and drug exposures, as well as habituation to recurrent exposures, may hide (mask) responses to particular triggers. Accumulating evidence suggests that this disease process might underlie a broad array of medical illnesses including chronic fatigue, fibromyalgia, migraine headaches, depression, asthma, the unexplained illnesses of Gulf War veterans, multiple chemical sensitivity, and attention deficit disorder. ____________________________Arch Environ Health 1998 Sep-Oct;53(5):354-8	Reactive Intestinal Dysfunction Syndrome (RIDS) caused by chemical exposures.Lieberman AD, Craven MRCenter for Occupational and Environmental Medicine, North Charleston, South Carolina 29420-4297, USA.In this study, the authors describe a new "reactive syndrome," Reactive Intestinal Dysfunction Syndrome (RIDS), which has similarities to the previously described clinical syndromes Reactive Airway Dysfunction Syndrome (RADS) and Reactive Upper Airway Dysfunction Syndrome (RUDS). Given that at least 5 neuropeptides are common to both the respiratory tract and digestive tract, the authors propose that the abnormal secretion of these neuropeptides or the abnormal numbers of their receptors play a role in what is perceived clinically as RADS, RUDS, and RIDS. The relatively large surface areas of both the lungs and gut render them especially vulnerable to the environment to which they are exposed constantly. ______________________________Food, er, chemecials, for thought.Immunologists that helped work in this area of investigation and treatment (lost oral tolerance and ways of detecting it...which led to the whole MRT technology and the LEAP clinical approach) are pretty consistent in their views that at least in part the abnormal immunocyte responses are realted to the dramatic increase in chemical load placed upon the human GI, immune, endocrine and cleansing systems (liver and detox enzymes) in less than ONE GENERATION.A person who is predisposed to eating fast food and processeed food can ingest as much as 40 POUNDS of chemical additives (by weight) per year. Even the Average Joe ingests 20 pounds a year.........WAAAYYYYY more than we did just 40 years ago.Reference:"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, Londonhttp://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903[/URL]The inability to fully detoxify all the additives and chemicals ingested seems to be part of the equation that leads to various immunocyte responses in the presence of apparently NON toxic things like various foods....until of course we dig deeper and look into how much chemical leaches into the foods from various sources up to and including genetic modification....plus as you pointed out environemntal epsosure which in your case is GREATLY AMPLIFIED by your work environment.But sadly OSHA is not really ready yet to consier those possibilities are they?Oh yeah, is it not interesting how the stuff you reacted to is some of the stuff you eat? When them white cells spit out their mediators in your small bowel microvasuclature and into the tissues thus the nerves and muscles, and then the goop circulates around the body, does it now make a little more sense...as you say when you actually see it in red yellow and green?Now be sure to follow the protocol PRECISELY since this is only PART OF THE PICTURE (there may be other mechanisms at work which cannot be detected yet by ANY blood test of this type or allergy type...BUT the protocol is designed to find that out so that if it does occur THAT which casues it can also be avoided and the results be even better than if one just "avoided" the test-positive foods). Trust me that has been tried THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS of times and it DOES NOT WORK AS WELL IN THE LONG RUN as the "odd looking" but LOGICAL protocol the RD will set up for you.Just putting the warning out on the table before the brain and mind start saying "you don't have to do al this just avopid the reactive foods". DON'T LISTEN TO THAT VOICE IT IS A LIAR







It is your attachment to the foods that is speaking to you when it comes...it is the Food Intolerance Devil whispering in your ear like the one a junkie has "It's OK I can just do a,little each dy, you know, to keep myseklf straight. Yeah that's the ticket!"







This is a bad person when you hear him and he must be ignored. Just be "forewarned" from one who has been there...both myself and wityh many many people the past few years.Just remmeber







how sick DONNA (ohnometoo) was a year ago...in the ER every few days for YEARS...and how she has been in remission and not to the hospital ONCE in a year...and know that if SHE can feel better, well, anyone who is test positive can and will if they work close with their LEAP RD.I am glad you got your results...the wait is a killer eh?







MNL


----------



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

Interesting info, Mike. I'd talk more, but have to get back to work.I'm on day 4, and feel like my colon just wants to fall right out of me! I hope I am not eating too much fiber this early on. I also feel like I am fighting off a virus, but I hope that's just my body readjusting. No fever though.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

IT's that dreaded phase one day 4! It got me, too. Ride out the next day or two or three and you'll start to feel a lot better. That day 4 is a killer!


----------



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

My high repeated dose chemical exposures (over 3 years) and their corresponding foods they contribute to flavoring (at least what I remember the flavorists telling me)Butyric acid: PROCESSED CHEESES, butter2-Methylbutyric acid: strawberry, GRAPESEthyl 2-Methylbutyrate: strawberry, GRAPESGamma Decalactone (my biggest): PEACHES Ethyl Butyrate: ORANGE, almost a yellow for meFunny thing is I don't eat a lot of fruit, but I am sure reactive to fruits that contain these chemicals. In the foods themselves, these chemicals are in parts per million levels, but my blood may have remembered them! I'll never know.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

> quote:"Since I make soy protein isolate for a living, maybe I now have a legitimate excuse to not have to go to work. "
























Those soy fractions make life very difficult for me and other soy sensitive people - as you will soon learn since you have soy in yellow!Since it's fairly clear that sensitivities are developed by overexposure, and since soy products are in everything *except* fresh whole properly grown/raised foods, it will only be about one more generation before most humans are reactive to it...When you're feeling better I highly recommend the book Fast Food Nation. But wait till you're better, it's not recommended reading with a tummy ache! Meanwhile, Barbara Michaels' thriller "Ammie Come Home" will take your mind right off any symptoms.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

> quote: When you're feeling better I highly recommend the book Fast Food Nation. But wait till you're better, it's not recommended reading with a tummy ache!


LOL -- I've only heard about this book, and it's on my 'to be read' list, but it really should be must reading for everyone from what I've heard of it. And, if every LEAP client read it, many would no longer feel like they were 'missing out' by not eating fast food any longer.


> quote: OOOPS!!! Now that's the extreme "Russian Roulette Protocol"...you put rounds in ALL the cylinders! [spin click BOOM]










LOL. . . love your examples, Mike.


> quote:My high repeated dose chemical exposures (over 3 years) and their corresponding foods they contribute to flavoring (at least what I remember the flavorists telling me)Butyric acid: PROCESSED CHEESES, butter2-Methylbutyric acid: strawberry, GRAPESEthyl 2-Methylbutyrate: strawberry, GRAPESGamma Decalactone (my biggest): PEACHES Ethyl Butyrate: ORANGE, almost a yellow for meFunny thing is I don't eat a lot of fruit, but I am sure reactive to fruits that contain these chemicals. In the foods themselves, these chemicals are in parts per million levels, but my blood may have remembered them! I'll never know.


Colt and Mike:I found Colts reactive levels and his 'food chemical' background very interesting. May be a good 'case study' or may be nothing. But, very interesting stuff to consider, regardless.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

> quote:LOL -- I've only heard about this book, and it's on my 'to be read' list, but it really should be must reading for everyone from what I've heard of it.


It's better than a Steven King novel - horrifying, but I couldn't put it down...and no gratuitous sex...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Colt45 and Jan and Julia and Toto, too:The chemical exposure is alsmost certainly more than coincidental as it realtes to the apparent toxic reactions to certain foods containing those chemicals. In fact Peter Fell, MD of Oxford Allergy Center in the UK, who also works clinically with food intolerance for many years using the old ALCAT test method, has pubslished a book on the subject wherein he espouses his observations that indeed most if not all the non-IgE and non-enzymatic deficient food intolerances can be traced to loss of oral tolerance due to loss of tolerance to the chemicals, either indiginosu to or added to, the foods the patient becomes intolerant of.heck we consume, what, 20-40 POUNDs of chemicals in or foods now, which is a tleast a 30 fold increase in chemicals load in just ONE generation? While we are quite adaptive as organisms, such a drastic added load on the liver detoxiication systems, for example, may not be accomodatable by some people...cannot adapt to that big a change that fast. Sort of like the dinosaurs and climactic change.Difference is we won't die off, we just see increasing incidence of bowel dysfunction we call "functional" and other syndromkes and conditions wherein the etiology is puzzling...ADD, FMS, CFS, migraines,, etc etc.Food, er, chemicals for thought.MNL


----------

